# The Dripolator Coffeehouse



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Larry's Beans- fair-trade, organic, and shade-grown

Well-trained baristas on the outskirts of a diverse, eclectic town.

Black Mountain, North Carolina

More...


----------

